# Between Ridgeback, Vizsla and Basenji



## mshilo

Hello All friends,

I debate between Vizsla, Basenji and Ridgeback. Actually, my dream is Ridgeback. 
But I'm not sure it's ok for my apartment

I have experience with dogs but not with those breeds.

I live alone, in 60 meters apartment, with a large terrace, against the garden. It is the building garden, not my private, but it is a convenient option for the first coffee in the morning. There are also some children in the building, all waiting and enthusiastic about the future dog.
Two minutes by foot there is a large park, where are always many dogs.

I know that all breeders need a lot of sport, attention and mental challenge.

I've tried on the internet and some sites say that Ridgeback is better than Vizela, others say vice versa. Some recommend Basenji. Others say Basenji is unthinkable for an apartment.

I live in Germany so most importantly, I think, is not to bother to the neighbors. If the dog needs from me are high, it is ok, but not from the neigbours.s


Can you recommend, please?

Thank you,
Meir S


----------



## Hiraeth

I don't think that any of these breeds are ideal apartment breeds, but I do think that you can make it work provided you have free time during your day (every day) to sufficiently exercise and mentally challenge whichever dog you end up with. 

What is your daily schedule like? What is your training plan? What attracts you to each of these breeds? What are you looking for in a dog?


----------



## RonE

That's an amazingly divergent group of breeds. The one thing they all have in common in they are very high-energy hunting breeds. 

I would think that apartment living with any of them would be - at best - challenging. Not impossible, but incredibly demanding.


----------



## Lillith

I agree, more info! To me, these seem like vastly different breeds. One's a super high energy hunting dog, one's a....a Basenji, and the other is a more aloof/reserved with strangers hunting dog. Since you said there were kids and stuff that would want to interact with your dog, I would be looking for a dog that was friendlier with strangers and more happy-go-lucky. On the AKC website, both Basenjis and Ridgebacks are described as aloof with strangers. They probably won't enjoy strange children trying to pet them. Also, all of them have different levels of trainability. Basenjis are known for being independent, while Vizlas and Ridgebacks are more biddable.

So, what are you looking for in a dog?


----------



## mshilo

Dear Hiraeth, Lillith and Ron,

Thanks for the reply. I aware that the three options are 'non-ideal' for an apartment.
Let me share with you more about myself. 
I am a Phd student, in a foreign country (Germany). My schedule is very flexible, and I am aware of the needed training and playing\exercising time needed.

I like the Ridgeback for his strength but kindness, not-aggressive tendency. We have some kids neighbors in and I hope they will like to play with him. I will also be glad he will join my bicycle rides and the sea when the weather allows. And I like to travel the mountains. Not every weekend, but few times a year for a week or so.
I am a friendly guy, but not with many friends here. So, even if it does sound kind of strange, I have a lot of love to give and I love animals and dogs in particular and I kind of looking for a close companion. 

The Vizsla I like as a 'smaller' version of the Ridgeback and the Basenji, well, they are small energetic, independent creatures. A little like me. But I have read they can be very destructive. I do not worry so much to my apartment. I have a nice apartment but I see the furniture as a tool for a good life to us, and not us living for them. I worry more about the neighbors. As they can, as I have learned, very easily, get away out the terrace and look for some 'foreign' things to 'fight' with. The German neighbors will NOT like it.

Well, with my non-native English I hope I have shared more data about me and my plans. 

Yours,

Meir


----------



## Lillith

Perhaps if you answer these questions we can help:

1. How much time are you willing to dedicate daily to exercise the dog?

2. How much time are you willing to spend grooming the dog?

3. Do you plan on moving into another rental anytime within the dog's lifetime? Some apartment complexes have breed/weight restrictions that must be considered, as it can make finding a place to live more difficult.

4. How social do you want the dog to be? Meaning, will you be taking it to places with strange dogs and strange people and want the dog to get along with everybody and be happy about it?

5. Are there any special activities you want the dog to do? Like dog sports such as agility? Obedience?


----------



## Hiraeth

I think you should find a few breeders and spend some time with each of these breeds before choosing which one is right for you.

Personally, I think there are far friendlier and easier dogs to keep in an apartment that would suit your needs perfectly well. I worry that you're choosing these breeds based on their looks instead of their traits. The best way to ensure you like the actual breed, and not just the aesthetic of the breed, is to spend some quality time interacting with each of them to make sure it's a good fit.


----------



## mshilo

Perhaps if you answer these questions we can help:

1. How much time are you willing to dedicate daily to exercise the dog?

[Meir] Well, i plan in the morning to start with a small play in the common garden. Then, eating and traveling by bike to the university. Then, sitting together when i learn. Mid-day, traveling back to my apartment, eating and resting. Afternoon, if i do not go swimming, pretty much the same.



2. How much time are you willing to spend grooming the dog?

[meir] 2 to 2.5 hours per day.


3. Do you plan on moving into another rental anytime within the dog's lifetime? Some apartment complexes have breed/weight restrictions that must be considered, as it can make finding a place to live more difficult.

[Meir] Yes, you are totally correct. I hope I will not move in the next 4-6 years. At least, i do not have plans to. 



4. How social do you want the dog to be? Meaning, will you be taking it to places with strange dogs and strange people and want the dog to get along with everybody and be happy about it?

[Meir] like me... I am not so much "get along with everybody and be happy about it?". I am kind a lonely rider. So, i want my dog not to be aggressive to others, but it is totally fine if he will prefer me, or himself, other than others. TOtal fine by me


5. Are there any special activities you want the dog to do? Like dog sports such as agility? Obedience?[/QUOTE]

[Meir] riding bike, traveling (trekking), maybe i will go back to run a little, although I moved to swimming.


----------



## mshilo

Hiraeth said:


> I think you should find a few breeders and spend some time with each of these breeds before choosing which one is right for you.
> 
> Personally, I think there are far friendlier and easier dogs to keep in an apartment that would suit your needs perfectly well. I worry that you're choosing these breeds based on their looks instead of their traits. The best way to ensure you like the actual breed, and not just the aesthetic of the breed, is to spend some quality time interacting with each of them to make sure it's a good fit.




Thanks, Hiraeth,

I have spent some time with a problematic Ridgeback, of which I decided not to bring (because of the neighbors, not me. I believe I would have made it just fine, after some (pretty some...) time of training and gaining his confidence in me (he was attacked and left to die by some one)

I have spoken with Vizsla owner i met in the park, a lady that gave a very good feedback. Do not have any experience with Basenji


----------



## Lillith

So it sounds like although the dog won't be directly interacting with people at all times, it will be expected to behave around large groups. Out of the three breeds you picked, I would go with Vizsla just because I think it's far easier to train a dog who is typically comfortable around strangers to behave in group settings than it is to train a dog who is naturally aloof and reserved to behave and be comfortable in group settings. Also, you're going to have to consider that people are going to walk up to the dog and want to interact, and probably get a little closer than an aloof dog is comfortable with in a University of apartment setting. I feel a stranger friendly dog is the easiest and best option for your situation, and a Vizsla is probably the least reserved on your list.

I'm not saying that aloof and reserved dogs can't do well in group settings with lots of strangers around, just that it takes more training and more management and more awareness on your part to keep the dog comfortable. With any breed, it is important to socialize them and teach them that strangers are not a threat.

But, like Hiraeth said, it is important to go and speak with reputable breeders and ask them if they feel their dogs would be a good fit for you. Vizlas are still fairly intense, high energy dogs, and they are not a fit for everybody. A lady in the park does not really suffice to detail the breed in general. A good breeder who knows their lines can match you with a puppy, and is not afraid to tell you that their breed/lines are not for you.


----------



## RonE

As a kid, I spent a lot of time with a pair of Vizslas. They were lovely, friendly dogs who would try to sit on my lap, but they were only truly happy when they were looking for pheasants in a corn field. 

I've only known a couple of Ridgebacks. One was friendly, both with me and my dog. The other was possibly the most dangerous and unpredictable dog I've ever met. The difference may have been breeding, but I also think it was due - in large part - to the owners. 

I haven't spent much time around a basenji. A dear friend had one and described her as a relentless and clever escape artist, who was never-the-less adored by her family.


----------



## mshilo

Thanks, Lilith,

Indeed, as I am not in a hurry, I will contact few breeders, and have a talk or also if possible, meet with them.


For me, as I am an aloof and reserved man, with my philosophy and writings and thinking, it is a character I liked in the first place in RR. I wanted much to take the Dog from the shelter. I got attached to him and made some progress while visiting him, but he was still aggressive, well, not aggressive in the common sense of the word, but just wanted to get away from anyone, which is acceptable after what he has gone through. I was very sad after I have decided not to take him. I was confident with myself to make, finally, a real progress and make him better relax and give him a good life, but I could not take that chance with (German) neighbors. In Israel, with the same apartment, i have now, I would not have hesitated twice (only once, which is ok and necessary).

Btw, I had had a girlfriend named Lilith. it is not a common one, where I came from (Israel), with a Biblical meaning.


----------



## mshilo

RonE said:


> As a kid, I spent a lot of time with a pair of Vizslas. They were lovely, friendly dogs who would try to sit on my lap, but they were only truly happy when they were looking for pheasants in a corn field.
> 
> *[Meir]* - yes, that what i have heard also about them. This description I am ok with. I have read that they have a barking problem. Did you met it?
> 
> 
> I've only known a couple of Ridgebacks. One was friendly, both with me and my dog. The other was possibly the most dangerous and unpredictable dog I've ever met. The difference may have been breeding, but I also think it was due - in large part - to the owners.
> 
> *Meir* The one problematic RR i had experience with, was not social, but not aggressive as you mention. I have met also 2 mothers with puppies (which I though to buy, but did not), which was totally lovely.
> I hold the opinion that the aggressiveness that you describe is total because of the owner. atleast 93% of that.
> 
> I haven't spent much time around a basenji. A dear friend had one and described her as a relentless and clever escape artist, who was never-the-less adored by her family.


Meir - thanks, i never had the chance to meet one basenji. From what i read, you friend is correct in his description.


----------



## mshilo

It is very confusing,

One site says Vizsla are excellent for apartment - 
http://www.dogsworld.co.il/dogs-3481.html (in Hebrew but they get 9 for apartment and 10 with kids.
another one says it totally not possible, and that they have barking problems - 
http://dogtime.com/dog-breeds/vizsla#/slide/1

there they give 4 starts to RR for an apartment -
http://dogtime.com/dog-breeds/rhodesian-ridgeback#/slide/8

Again, my hesitations are not because of ME or the efforts it takes. I am well aware of it. I only concern the (German) neighbors. I do not want him or her to make them problems, by a noise of aggressive behavior.


----------



## RonE

Well basenjis don't actually bark. They kind of yodel, so they aren't exactly silent. 

The vizslas I knew didn't bark much, but they were outdoor dogs on a large piece of land and ran for hours each day.


----------



## mshilo

Hiraeth said:


> I think you should find a few breeders and spend some time with each of these breeds before choosing which one is right for you.
> 
> Personally, I think there are far friendlier and easier dogs to keep in an apartment that would suit your needs perfectly well. I worry that you're choosing these breeds based on their looks instead of their traits. The best way to ensure you like the actual breed, and not just the aesthetic of the breed, is to spend some quality time interacting with each of them to make sure it's a good fit.




[Meir] Yes, i agree. I will look for breeders.

"Personally, I think there are far friendlier and easier dogs to keep in an apartment that would suit your needs perfectly well."

I will be VERY happy to get your recommendations, after (if) you read more about me, and what i have answered to Lilith and Ron.


----------



## Markopolo

I am really surprised about the lack of knowledge with regards to the Rhodesian Ridgeback. Maybe I shouldnt be, as breeders probably roll their eyes a lot when they see comments about their own breed. Thats the case here. 

I have owned Ridgebacks for 20 plus years, and I can tell you, this thread is posted with some facts, but really not much good. For example, one poster said you should get a Visla because the RR is to "aloof" with strangers. 2 things about that comment. Firstly, a V. will be way more uncomfortable and unmanageable in an apartment setting than an RR would be. Talk about bouncing off the walls! I have several converted Visla owners that now own RRs that say there is a world of difference. RRs typically take on the same lifestyles as their owners. Usually, they are very calm in the house, but can really romp when they are outside. A happy RR will get to go off leash in the right setting a couple of times a month, with some jogging or long walks the rest of the time. 30 to 45 min walks are good. 

Secondly, "Aloof" is definitely a trait of the RR. What that means is they dont require constant attention. Why? Because a well bred RR is CONFIDENT in himself, That's why. Heck, my own Ridgies don't "need" me other than for companionship. That is what is so cool about this breed. They are not needy, but they are very loyal and sensible. a Well bred Ridgeback is just austere, and portrays a demeanor of dignity. No wallowing in mud or poo or leg humping with this breed! (albeit they can be counter surfers for a hot dog, burger or steak sandwich  )

Let me tell you about trust. Recently I was cutting my girls nails and she kept protesting (2.5 years old). Not in a bad way, but completely controlled and trusting - I was being very careful taking tiny slices. Usually I am very good at this, but I cut too deep this time and she began to bleed. The whole time she sat patiently protesting. Of course I felt like the idiot I was, but I have to tell you. It really made me respect her and the breed even more. All of my Ridgebacks have been the same way. They will put up with just about anything when they know you really care about them.

As to strangers - aloof doesn't mean they are mean or uncomfortable around them. It means that interlopers are just that - Not worthy of long term affection. No, your Ridgback's affections are forever yours... and I wouldn't have it any other way. 

S.H Stewart once said that the fact that the Ridgeback has been inaccurately maligned as "stubborn" has been a blessing, as there are not too many puppy mills because they are not that popular because of the public mis-perceptions of the breed. I also am thankful for that. 

You guys keep your Vislas, and corgies, collies and labs. Ridgeback owners know the undeniable truth, that once you have owned a Ridgeback, you will never settle for anything less. BY the way, you can read S.H. Stewart's article at http://www.ridgebackpuppies.com/about-ridgebacks/Rhodesian-Ridgeback-Temperament.html. Its a long article, but it will give you a lot of insight that the AKC site barely skims concerning this breed. In fact, its the article that sells most people on getting a Ridgeback. Its an excellent analysis.

By the way, no offence to the other breeds. Of course I love 'em, and have often recommended them to the right people. Especially labs, when I think a Ridgeback wouldnt be happy with them. Ridgebacks are not circus performers - they wont fetch balls many times, or stuff like that - a stereotype attached to dogs anyway. However, I guarantee that statistically, your Ridgeback will outperform most in search and rescue - and have oft beaten blood hounds in those competitions. Every breed has its points, right?


----------



## brnewman.bn

Markopolo said:


> I am really surprised about the lack of knowledge with regards to the Rhodesian Ridgeback. Maybe I shouldnt be, as breeders probably roll their eyes a lot when they see comments about their own breed. Thats the case here.
> 
> I have owned Ridgebacks for 20 plus years, and I can tell you, this thread is posted with some facts, but really not much good. For example, one poster said you should get a Visla because the RR is to "aloof" with strangers. 2 things about that comment. Firstly, a V. will be way more uncomfortable and unmanageable in an apartment setting than an RR would be. Talk about bouncing off the walls! I have several converted Visla owners that now own RRs that say there is a world of difference. RRs typically take on the same lifestyles as their owners. Usually, they are very calm in the house, but can really romp when they are outside. A happy RR will get to go off leash in the right setting a couple of times a month, with some jogging or long walks the rest of the time. 30 to 45 min walks are good.
> 
> Secondly, "Aloof" is definitely a trait of the RR. What that means is they dont require constant attention. Why? Because a well bred RR is CONFIDENT in himself, That's why. Heck, my own Ridgies don't "need" me other than for companionship. That is what is so cool about this breed. They are not needy, but they are very loyal and sensible. a Well bred Ridgeback is just austere, and portrays a demeanor of dignity. No wallowing in mud or poo or leg humping with this breed! (albeit they can be counter surfers for a hot dog, burger or steak sandwich  )
> 
> Let me tell you about trust. Recently I was cutting my girls nails and she kept protesting (2.5 years old). Not in a bad way, but completely controlled and trusting - I was being very careful taking tiny slices. Usually I am very good at this, but I cut too deep this time and she began to bleed. The whole time she sat patiently protesting. Of course I felt like the idiot I was, but I have to tell you. It really made me respect her and the breed even more. All of my Ridgebacks have been the same way. They will put up with just about anything when they know you really care about them.
> 
> As to strangers - aloof doesn't mean they are mean or uncomfortable around them. It means that interlopers are just that - Not worthy of long term affection. No, your Ridgback's affections are forever yours... and I wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> S.H Stewart once said that the fact that the Ridgeback has been inaccurately maligned as "stubborn" has been a blessing, as there are not too many puppy mills because they are not that popular because of the public mis-perceptions of the breed. I also am thankful for that.
> 
> You guys keep your Vislas, and corgies, collies and labs. Ridgeback owners know the undeniable truth, that once you have owned a Ridgeback, you will never settle for anything less. BY the way, you can read S.H. Stewart's article at http://www.ridgebackpuppies.com/about-ridgebacks/Rhodesian-Ridgeback-Temperament.html. Its a long article, but it will give you a lot of insight that the AKC site barely skims concerning this breed. In fact, its the article that sells most people on getting a Ridgeback. Its an excellent analysis.
> 
> By the way, no offence to the other breeds. Of course I love 'em, and have often recommended them to the right people. Especially labs, when I think a Ridgeback wouldnt be happy with them. Ridgebacks are not circus performers - they wont fetch balls many times, or stuff like that - a stereotype attached to dogs anyway. However, I guarantee that statistically, your Ridgeback will outperform most in search and rescue - and have oft beaten blood hounds in those competitions. Every breed has its points, right?


Owned a vizsla . OMG They literally bounce off the walls, the furniture, people. He was beautiful inside and out but Never again!! RR is my dream dog. Hard to find in my state. Would most definitely choose a RR between the three.


----------



## Kyllobernese

I have owned both a Rhodesian Ridgeback and a Basenji. My Ridgeback female was really laid back, friendly and easily trained. She got her C.D. Obedience and her Championship but by the time I bred her, they had brought in a different line and they did not have a good temperament. I think if you are careful where you get one from, they would be fine in an apartment. They do not have a temperament of "love everybody" but should accept attention from people and children.

My Basenji was the sweetest little dog but a real escape artist. Could climb out of and over anything. Of course this was back when the only way to train was with a chain choke collar. I often think I would like to get another one and train with today's methods as they are certainly smart enough. They certainly do make "odd" noises but cannot be considered noisy and are the cleanest little dogs.


----------



## WesselGordon

I am a huge fan of Rhodesian Ridgebacks both look and temperament wise so I'm not the most impartial person to answer this question. One question popped into my mind for the original poster: is there any reason you seem to prefer medium/large sized dogs as opposed to smaller ones?


----------

